#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [風景] 3月30日 中午的日暈

## ~麥茶~

今天中午，
太陽正高掛天空，
一陣驚呼讓班上同學一個個跑出去看
『是日暈！』
我順著同學指的方向看過去，
直接直視太陽……（超刺眼！

不過卻看到超美麗的景象，
太陽外圍有一圈小暈
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?dm=O891

當下超興奮的！
狂拍好幾張
然後在其中一張發現了
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?dm=8WGP
大暈！！
更大一圈，但顏色淡了點，當小暈非常亮時才出現

聽同學說最近好像都有
希望明天能再欣賞一次！！！

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

大概有人收集好七顆龍珠招換神龍了吧

可惜我那個時候沒看到....身邊有好多朋友都有發日暈文

----------

